# T-Bone Bed Extender



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I saw this kayak hauling accessory on Rob Aldermans Outer Banks Kayak Fishing Page. I've ordered one, it looks like a good solution for hauling my longer kayaks locally. I'm wondering if I can launch right from the truck.

It's available at Appomattox River Company or at Hook1


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes! Those look awesome man! I've been wanting one for a while but the only yak I have now is the coosa. Gonna get one of those if I ever get that big rig I keep talking about. Nice that they are aluminum so no rust.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I have this one I ordered from Amazon for $80 shipped. They do help with long loads in short beds.


----------



## Niceman (Aug 1, 2005)

I have the same one as Boostedawdfun. Love it when I'm fishing near my house. Quick and easy to use.


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

How do you like those J Cradles on the roof rack?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

It's actually a Swiss cargo 3 in 1. Folds flat for one kayak or put up the divider and put 2 on it. $150 at dicks


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Found this one on Harbor Freight.com. $69.99

http://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/cargo/truck-bed-extender-69650.html

JONZUN


----------

